# Caption for this photo.....



## 480sparky (Oct 1, 2011)

​Write a caption:


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 1, 2011)

WHOA... need to lay off that LSD, maaaannn!


----------



## baturn (Oct 2, 2011)

Dohh!


----------



## focusonguitar (Oct 2, 2011)

Look, theres another photographer. Thats it, this camouflage suit is going back to the shop!!


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't... I don't understand... Does it have a hole in its neck? Or what is that?

Background reminds me some crazy trips, too :mrgreen:

To me, it's looking like asking something... Like "Who's there?"... I don't know


----------



## DennyCrane (Oct 2, 2011)

"OOF!"


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 2, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I don't... I don't understand... Does it have a hole in its neck? Or what is that?



A huge clump of hair.



LizardKing said:


> Background reminds me some crazy trips, too :mrgreen:



Taken with a mirror (cat) lens.


----------



## Edsport (Oct 2, 2011)

At first glance i thought it was one of my in-laws lol...


----------



## H4X1MA (Oct 4, 2011)

"I ran the country for 8 years, Mission Accomplished"


----------



## Robin Usagani (Oct 4, 2011)

When it is OK to photograph from neck up.


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 4, 2011)

"Hello, Is that a mirror lens you're shooting me with?"


----------



## Saravin (Oct 5, 2011)

""i'm fed up of that south westly wind ""


----------

